# Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White?



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

Like this one?


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? (1stVR6)*









This is from NorCal
Do a google search and you'll find more pictures.


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? (Ajlepisto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ajlepisto* »_








This is from NorCal
Do a google search and you'll find more pictures. 

I think that is the white white.


----------



## ginster_gtivr6 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? (1stVR6)*

Looks Pearl too me.


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? (1stVR6)*

that is casablanca white.
I think there was only one white color for the B5.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? (Ajlepisto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ajlepisto* »_that is Casablanca white.
I think there was only one white color for the B5.

There was Pearl White as well a Casablanca. The top car is Pearl, the one pictured form the back is Casablanca.


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
There was Pearl White as well a Casablanca. The top car is Pearl, the one pictured form the back is Casablanca.

Yeah, I found out today they called the color arctic white?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? (1stVR6)*

after I fix my s4 we should take some pics by the space needle


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Q: Anyone Else have a B5 S4 in Pearl White? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_after I fix my s4 we should take some pics by the space needle 

sounds good... I saw one today in the Kenworth parking lot. I was pearl with a RS4 kit. Nice car... even had the sports package.


----------

